# Toro Recycler Mower - Carb Leaks



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Got a Toro Recycler Mod:22040 SN:220004305

Carb Leaks - Needle and Seat Issue.

Does anyone know how to install the rubber seats on these Carb?
They are shaped like an inverted T and they are made to fit into a groove.

I don't want to tear up the seat trying to get it installed.

Anyone every put this kind of seat in before?


Thanks!


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Carb leaking is a needle/seat issue or a hole in the float if it is a brass float. I have never heard of a seat "shaped like an inverted T". The only type of seat I have seen is round with a rib on one side that goes into the hole first.


----------



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Rentahusband said:


> Carb leaking is a needle/seat issue or a hole in the float if it is a brass float. I have never heard of a seat "shaped like an inverted T". The only type of seat I have seen is round with a rib on one side that goes into the hole first.


Yep, looked at seat and it's worn pretty bad. That's why I'm trying to find a way to put a replacement seat in. 
You're right, most carbs with a metal needle using a rubber seat are round with the grooved side down. This unit's seat is shaped like this : _I I_ 
with the bottom horizontal part fitting into a groove.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I would use a little 2-cycle oil to lube up the seat for easier installation.


----------



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Rentahusband said:


> I would use a little 2-cycle oil to lube up the seat for easier installation.


Update: I found the solution! You actually have to pull the brass seat insert out of the carb and install the rubber seat into the new brass insert, then press the insert back into the carb. I ordered a kit today on Ebay that has a needle, rubber seat (T-shaped) and brass insert. I'll be good to go in a few days. 
Thanks for your suggestions Rent!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## btljuce (Jul 23, 2012)

*btljuce*

I'm not having any success removing the needle sleeve. What's the way?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The inlet valve seat is removed with a special tool that threads into the seat and then can be pulled out. If you can find the right size self tapping screw you can screw it into the seat, then clamp a pair of vice grips and tap on them with a hammer to remove the seat. be careful not to thread the screw in too deep or it will apply pressure to the seat and make it harder to remove. Best of luck...


----------

